# Collection verändern.



## dMopp (10. Apr 2007)

Hallo, ich habe folgendes Problem...

Ich habe eine Collection, in der verschiedene ArrayListen stehen...


(Der Aufbau: Anker, bgcolor, sp1, sp2, sp3....)

Ich möchte einen bestimmten DS (den aktuellen ds habe ich schom zwischen gespeichert und mit setAnker verändert) zurück in die Collection speichert, und zwar an der selben Stelle wie vorher, ist soetwas möglich ?


----------



## Wildcard (10. Apr 2007)

DS? setAnker?


----------



## dMopp (10. Apr 2007)

Sorry, den AKTULLEN Quelltext vergessen...



```
Vorschuessige curDS = null;
    	Iterator it = this.tabelle.iterator();

    	while (it.hasNext()){
    		curDS = (Vorschuessige) it.next();
    		String spalte1 = curDS.getSp1();
    		if (spalte1.equals(curDate())){
    			curDS.setAnker("1");
    			
    		}
    	}
    	return this.tabelle;
```


```
private Collection tabelle;

    public void befuelle() {
        this.tabelle = new ArrayList();
        this.tabelle.add(new Vorschuessige("01.2007" , "08.12.2006", "30.11.2006" ,"01.12.2006","14.11.2006","12.01.2007","22.01.2007"));
        this.tabelle.add(new Vorschuessige("02.2007" , "12.01.2007", "31.12.2006" ,"04.01.2007","12.12.2006","09.02.2007","20.02.2007"));
        this.tabelle.add(new Vorschuessige("03.2007" , "09.02.2007", "31.01.2007" ,"01.02.2007","16.01.2007","09.03.2007","20.03.2007"));
        this.tabelle.add(new Vorschuessige("04.2007" , "09.03.2007", "28.02.2007" ,"01.03.2007","13.02.2007","10.04.2007","20.04.2007"));
        this.tabelle.add(new Vorschuessige("05.2007" , "10.04.2007", "31.03.2007" ,"01.04.2007","13.03.2007","09.05.2007","21.05.2007"));
        this.tabelle.add(new Vorschuessige("06.2007" , "09.05.2007", "30.04.2007" ,"02.05.2007","11.04.2007","08.06.2007","20.06.2007"));
        this.tabelle.add(new Vorschuessige("07.2007" , "08.06.2007", "31.05.2007" ,"01.06.2007","11.05.2007","11.07.2007","20.07.2007"));
    }
```

Struktur des Datentyps Vorschuessige:


```
private String anker ="0";
    private String bgcolor = "#FFFFFF";
    private String sp1 = "";
    private String sp2 = "";
    private String sp3 = "";
    private String sp4 = "";
    private String sp5 = "";
    private String sp6 = "";
    private String sp7 = "";
```


----------



## Wildcard (10. Apr 2007)

Ich hab nicht die leiseste Ahnung was du wissen möchtest.


----------



## dMopp (10. Apr 2007)

Sorry, ich versuche es nocheinmal.


Aaaalso.

Ich habe eine Collection. Nehmen wir mal an, in dieser Collection gibt es 10 Zeilen (Datensätze) mit á 5 Spalten.

Ich suche jetzt in der 3ten Spalte jeder Zeile etwas bestimmtes. Wenn ich es gefunden haben (zB in Zeile 4), möchte ich etwas in dieser Zeile verändern und abspeichern.


Am ende möchte ich die komplette collection zurück geben (und zwar die veränderte)


Hoffe jetzt ist es ein wenig deutlicher, sorry....  :/


----------



## Wildcard (10. Apr 2007)

Du veränderst einfach den Datensatz an entsprechender Stelle.
Pseudocode

```
Datensatz d = list.get(3);
d.setValueAt(4,"neuerWert");
```


----------



## dMopp (10. Apr 2007)

Nenene, wie du vielleicht aus dem code entziffern konntest, muss ich mit iterator arbeiten...


----------



## Gast (10. Apr 2007)

Ich kann ohne Probleme die Zeile finden und die Spalte verändern, nur bekomme ich es nicht zurück in die collection


----------



## Gast (10. Apr 2007)

Super, echt super, jetzt klappt es.... wie ich es hasse..... HASSE

Sorry für meine verwirrung und die Belästigung ... (tomcat hat mal wider 8 stunden gebraucht um den kontext zu relaoden, deswegen wurde die änderung nicht übernommen....)


----------



## Wildcard (10. Apr 2007)

Das brauchst du doch nicht. Wenn du das Objekt änderst ist auch die Collection aktualisiert.
Was du bekommst ist das selbe Objekt das auch in der Collection steht.


----------

